# Hazelnut???



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anybody ever used Hazelnut (Filbert) for smoke?? There are a couple of HUGE filbert orchards near me and I was going to stop by one of these days when they are doing their pruning and see if they could hook me up with a load of prunings, and since were going to have a chipper to do up some apple wood I figured why not hammer out some and see how it goes.


----------



## smokin dad (Feb 18, 2010)

Never tried it,   but it does sound good. doubt it would be very strong
but could be really good with chicken or pork loin.


----------



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea I was thinking it would be a lot like pecan.  I am also going to start saving all of my shells, we tend to go through a bunch of filbert shells around christmas time.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Cowboy, check out this link, it might help, tell's you all the do's and dont's with what woods smoke and the ones to stay clear of.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------

